# IUI treatment 2019



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

For everybody having IUI in 2019.

Good luck 

Sharry


----------



## S_Lauren24 (Mar 5, 2015)

Well here we go... 

I'm here due for my first ever round of IUI in Feb. AF is due on 10th Feb and keeping a close eye on it. I'm feeling extremely nervous as this is our first ever fertility treatment so I really have no idea what to expect. I'm quite excited to starting the process but trying not to get my hopes it for it working first time round.


----------



## mollymartha (Jan 6, 2019)

hi Lauren! welcome along ive just had my first natural cycle iui using donor sperm  on 25th January, with a trigger shot though , sadly its a bfn for me today which is devastating and very hard to cope with im on a 3 cycle iui package , I was also hugely nervous for mine too but I promise you its nowhere near as scary as it sounds! I was actually really excited on the actual day it was such a special , happy day and I was so amazed id actually made it as never imagined I would do , I cant tell you much about the actual procedure itself as I had to have a sedation, -long story but basically I think I have vaginismus so after attempting internal scans and a mock iui trial run they still couldn't do anything "down there" with me awake as everything involuntarily tightens up and goes into spasm, and is physically impossible and very painful even though in my mind I am relaxed so I had no option but a sedation, I was only asleep around 15 minutes, 20 max , bit sore for about 10 minutes  straight after as they had to "route around" and stretch everything  I guess as the dr couldn't even find/reach my cervix on the trial run!! thankfully I think they found it on the actual day! lol I had very slight af cramps for about 30 minutes after and I had some bleeding straight after like a period but the dr said was not from inside the uterus itself just the sensitive tissues in the cervix/ vagina and where im not sexually active its very sensitive and not used to being stretched and then when  I was lying down it pooled inside so was a bit worrying but thats unique to my situation,  after that I had a tiny bit of light spotting on and off which stopped by day 4 post iui honestly you will be fine please don't worry any stress wont help your body or hormones! I know its easier said than done but just take it a day at a time I kept busy before mine and am also having fertility acupuncture which I found has helped my cycle aswell as really relax me but I know isn't for everyone please keep us updated how you get on, I promise you it isn't scary I hope your procedure goes well ive only had 1 so far and as I said was asleep so cant really advise what is like but I had the trial iui awake so know from that whats its meant to be like! best of luck you will be fine x


----------



## S_Lauren24 (Mar 5, 2015)

Thank you Molly. Sorry to hear it's a bfn, fingers crossed it will work you for next time around. I am excited to actually think we are finally starting. For so long we have been going back and forth having tests and not knowing what was happening with appointments and just waiting what felt like an age. It always seemed liked we were playing the waiting game but it just seems to be real now. I'm trying not to get my hopes up that it will work first time round, I'm just glad we actually get to try and have a baby at long last. I think it is the not knowing what is going to happen that is the most scary part. Yes I will keep you updated with how it goes.


----------

